# Kity 618 table saw



## Bill sellers (15 Jan 2013)

Can anybody help! I just bought an old kity 618, it came with a sliding mitre table and the cast ali mounting brackets. But it seems to need the rails that it runs on. I don't have a manual which would show how it all goes together. Can't find anything on the web, so does anyone have any info please.


----------



## johngraves (15 Jan 2013)

Hi Bill,
Try contacting NMA at www.nmatools.co.uk. 
They were very helpful to me when I needed info on my old Kity P/T.


----------



## Bill sellers (15 Jan 2013)

Hello John,
I gave that a try, and someone called Simon Knott replied saying sorry but they no longer have spares. I asked if they had spares or a manual. I wonder if this is a dead end?


----------



## johngraves (15 Jan 2013)

Biull,
try Barbara Schneider at Sheppach in Germany. They bought kity and she too helped me with an out of print manual.

[email protected]

John


----------



## Bill sellers (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks John, I'll try that.


----------



## powertools (15 Jan 2013)

I have a 617 that I have had from new and have the manual for it and I guess that it is similar to yours.
I you tell me what you need to know I will see if I can help.


----------



## Bill sellers (15 Jan 2013)

Hello, I would like to find out what the machine looks like fully assembled with the sliding table attached. It would be nice if your manual had a schematic showing it. I have the table but not the rails it runs on. Any help would be appreciated, cheers.
Bill.


----------



## powertools (16 Jan 2013)

The manual is 60 pages long but does not have a single diagram of the whole machine but has diagrams on every page showing set up and use of individual parts of the machine.
I will take a photo of mine and upload tonight.
It sounds as if you are missing 2 steel bars for the table to run on these should be easy to make I can measure them and give you sizes.


----------



## Bill sellers (16 Jan 2013)

That sounds like a plan. Thankyou, I'm eager to see what it's supposed to look like. 

Bill.


----------



## powertools (16 Jan 2013)

Kity Pictures


----------



## Bill sellers (16 Jan 2013)

Kity 618


----------



## Bill sellers (16 Jan 2013)

Hello Powertools, I've put some pictures of my Kity,and as you can see my model is quite a bit different. Shame, but I recon in runs on some kind of square rail, and a bar nearest the bed of the saw.


----------



## marcros (16 Jan 2013)

bill, is yours more like the 619 http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/produ ... k100619116 ?

or should the square rail be more like the one on the 419- http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h ... A&dur=1666


----------



## Bill sellers (16 Jan 2013)

Macros, thanks for your input. It's not really like either of those I don't think. The two cast alloy brackets mount under the table to the left of the blade. Then, probably two pieces of ally box section fit into the slots in the brackets to create a sort of railway. The maybe a bar on the rail nearest the table. It's all guesswork at the moment.


----------



## maltrout512 (16 Jan 2013)

Here is a picture of a 618, as far as I know,

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...DH3ULa-JoKM0wXjkYDACQ&ved=0CDQQ9QEwAQ&dur=605


----------



## powertools (17 Jan 2013)

Sorry I could not help.


----------



## Bill sellers (17 Jan 2013)

Maltrout, that's it. Now all I need are those bars, or dimensions so I can make some. Many thanks.

Bill.


----------



## Bill sellers (17 Jan 2013)

No worries Powertools, thanks for your efforts.
I'm wondering what year the 618 was manufactured?

Bill.


----------



## carlb40 (17 Jan 2013)

Bill sellers":3lbl9paj said:


> No worries Powertools, thanks for your efforts.
> I'm wondering what year the 618 was manufactured?
> 
> Bill.




Not sure on the year. I just googled kity 618 and found a link back to this site from 2006


----------



## carlb40 (17 Jan 2013)

One of the members on here purchased one last year from a member on here.

The one who bought the saw is still active on here, and as i write this he is online - ossieosborne


can-you-tell-me-owt-about-the-kity-618-tablesaw-t39047.html

He may be able to help further


----------



## trsleigh (18 Jan 2013)

Bill sellers":2qhz4ujo said:


> Maltrout, that's it. Now all I need are those bars, or dimensions so I can make some. Many thanks.
> 
> Bill.



Bill, I've got the same table. All you need is two tubes and two lengths of hardwood the same length as the tubes, approx 1" wide by 1/2" high with one face concave to match the tubes. The h/w mounts between the tubes and the alloy support arms. The original kit uses a metal channel to allow full forward / back adjustability but probably a lot easier to use hw.
I'll be able to get out to the shed later so I can measure exactly & provide pics if you still need assistance.
Toby


----------



## Bill sellers (18 Jan 2013)

That's great Toby, this forum is fantastic. Everyone has been so helpful. The measurements and pics will be a great help.

Bill


----------



## trsleigh (18 Jan 2013)

Bill, here you go..
Tube OD 32mm
Length 1274mm - Not critical if you've got the room go a bit longer, unless you are going to be cutting very heavy stuff.
Metal U channel width 15.18mm
Metal U channel height 16mm 
Although I've said U channel, it is actually U with the ends turned over to hold a nut captive in the channel.

Definitely a Kity 618






General view of rails



Looking along underneath one rail you can see the black knob screws into a nut held captive in the bent over U channel. So when slackened off the two rails can move back / forward.




Underneath view both rails, shows the slight nibs on the alloy castings that locate the tubes in position




The tubes are bolted onto the green cross-plates at each end. The U channels are self tapped into the underside of the tubes. The knurled rod is spring loaded in the up position to prevent the sliding carriage sliding right off the end.





So the horizontal separation of the tubes is taken care of by the alloy castings as is the vertical height wrt the table surface. You can shim the mounting screws at the table end of the alloy castings to get it spot on. You don't really need the full length U channels if you can live without the forward / back adjustment, just a short section where each of the main fixing screws are.

Any questions?


----------



## Bill sellers (18 Jan 2013)

Toby, you're a star, I think you have given me enough to work with. I may questions as I go along. Again, many thanks.


----------



## Oisin (28 Apr 2020)

Bill sellers":2rrqbxiv said:


> Macros, thanks for your input. It's not really like either of those I don't think. The two cast alloy brackets mount under the table to the left of the blade. Then, probably two pieces of ally box section fit into the slots in the brackets to create a sort of railway. The maybe a bar on the rail nearest the table. It's all guesswork at the moment.



Hi Bill,

Long shot here but following on from your 2013 posts re the Kity 618 - did you ever source the sliding table carriage and if so, where? I've the opposite problem to yours - I've a Kity 618 with carriage but missing the sliding table. I've made a home made one which works fine but it would be nice to have the original design.

Cheers,

Oisin Hanrahan


----------

